# عرض خاص على شنط الحمام المغربي الاصليه



## ابو الفهد (9 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عندي شنط حمام مغربي الاصليه 
وهي نوعين اما بكريم كينتا او بدون كريم كينتا
كريم كينتا/ 
هو كريم طبي يباع بالصيدليات المغربيه فقط
يزيل السواد في كل من المنطقه الحساسه الفخذين الابطين
يوضع كل ليله قبل النوم وفي الصباح تغسلي المنطقه الموضوع فيها الكريم
بصابون الطاووس 
بعد اسبوع ودعي السواد الى الابد باذن الله

مكونات شنطة الحمام المغربي /
عشبة الداد لتبيض الجسم وتوحيد لونه 
صابون الطاووس صابون طبيعي ينظف البشره بدون ايذاؤها او تجفيفها
الصابون الاسود المغربي يوضع بالحمام ويساعد على ازالة الجلد الميت بسهوووله
الليفه قفاز خشن يفرك به الجسم يوحد اللون ويساعد على تحريك
الدوره الدمويه ويزيل الجلد الميت 
العكر الفاسي ملون احمر معروف بدم الغزال يصفي بشرة الوجه 
ماء الورد المغربي يعطي صفاء للبشره ويسكر المسام المفتوحه
محكة الرجول هي حجر خشن تفرك به الارجل بعد تبليلها جيدا بالماء 
لازالة الجلد الميت والتشققات 
زيت الاركان له عدة فوائد يصفي الوجه يزيل الكلف والنمش وحب الشباب
ويزيل الخطوط البيضاء والحمراء من الجسم 
عشبة الخزامى لاتنقص اي مغربيه يعمل به غسول للمنطقه الحساسه
لتنظيفها واعطائها رائحه جمميله وتضويق الرحم ومحاربة الافرازات الكريهه
الحناء هي حناء مغربيه خاصه بالجسم فقط
تعمل على تصفية الجسم وتوحيد لونه ولاتصبغ فيه بتاتاً
الطمي يعمل على تهدئة الجسم وتنعيمها بعد الفرك
الطين الابيض والاخضر هو طين يوضع كماسك للوجه لتصفيته ومحاربة التجاعيد ويوحد اللون ويزيل الشوائب والرؤؤس السوداء
وعند شرائك للشنطه ستجدين خلطات مغربيه لتوحيد اللون 
وازالة السواد في كل من الركب الفخذين الابطين 
وفيها نشرات وارشادات لتفسير الوصفات وارشادات داخل الحمام 



سعر الشنطه بدون كريم كينتا 400 بدل 450 
سعر الشنطه بكريم كينتا 500 بدل 540

العرض لمدة يومين فقط بعدها يرجع سعرها الاول 
التوصيل داخل الرياض يد بيد ومجانا وخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن

للطلب واتس اب 0549009471


----------

